# thanx ND



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Just returned from ND yesterday after 5 days. I'm a non-hunter, but my husband, daughter and bf hunt duck, goose, pheasant, crane.

I've been reading a lot of negatives about NR and I'd just like to let you see our side. First, we are major supporters of Ducks Unlimited...those people that preserve wetlands from Canada to Mexico for waterfowl and other critters. Hopefully you all participate in some kind of wetland preservation, too.

Secondly, we drove 12 hours non-stop (our choice since my hubby doesn't blink once we hit ND and the 1st pothole), spent $190+ pp on licensing, completed Hunter's Safety years ago and bought gas, food, etc (I spend the time shopping in nearby towns).

Yes, we did stay at an o/g, but considering the time and licensing, the hunters want something for their freezer. No, we just don't KILL, KILL, KILL...we eat what we shoot (whoever gets the most shot at dinner doesn't have to do dishes). Also, in WI, cranes are not hunted and we really like crane.

No one is ever gonna like NR hunters. We get bombarded with out-of staters that hunt "our" deer and fish "our" lakes. Not to mention drive the property values up on "our" lake land.

Finally, this was our vacation. You have a beautiful state and the NDans are friendly. The drive thru MN is hell, but WI and ND are havens. It beats the pookie outta Disney World.

Thank you for hearing me out.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I baked cookies last night you want one??? after reading your first three paragraphs i think you deserve one!! 
No, im just jokin around w/ you but there are tons of people sittin in your shoes just remember that. its not like were advertising people to come here. youre guests not v.i.p so dont expect us to :bowdown: 
Glad you enjoyed your stay and come back again!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

How many posts can a person read about that same old topic!! uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> How many posts can a person read about that same old topic!! uke:


Exactly!

I can almost read the subject lines and know what the post is going to say word for word.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > How many posts can a person read about that same old topic!! uke:
> ...


Wow you get all that off of "Thanx ND". Impressive. Somebody says thanks, tells you how great your state is, then makes a statement about how Resi's don't like NR and you give her grief. I guess that should be called "ND Hospitality".


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you Dakota Dog72 for your defense and understanding my thanks. Not all resies are the same nor are NR...thank the bird gods.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

DakotaDog72 said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > GooseBuster3 said:
> ...


I think Bandman was giving the grief. My question is this. Why can't it ever just be a true "thanks"? Why does it need the DU support crap, the G/O Crap, the res/non res crap? Adding that in my book made the thanks go round and round down the toilet boil. Its the thank you turd that just don't flush!


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Maybe some of us haven't been unlucky enough to be reading forums for the past 3+ years and reading the same crap.
After reading the negatives about NRs, O/Gs, I thought it was time to be positive. Screw that. I just created a new line of negatives. Sorry I ruffled your feathers.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Wisconsin_mom said:


> Finally, this was our vacation. You have a beautiful state and the NDans are friendly. The drive thru MN is hell, but WI and ND are havens.


Thanx for the compliments and we do agree on one thing. :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wisconsin_mom said:


> my husband, daughter and bf hunt duck, goose, pheasant, crane.


Your husband _and_ your boyfriend?


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

lol...not sure who the father of daughter is...


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Some of you people are so absurd.

You're grown men devoting hours of your short lives to diminishing the quality of this forum by whining, complaining, and attacking people for such miniscule things.

You live in a state with great hunting opportunities. People that don't reside in your state are going to travel to your state to hunt. You don't like that because it decreases the quality of the hunting.

Unfortunately for you, the state doesn't give a **** about the quality of hunting; they are concerned with money. Thus, large numbers of people that reside in other states are going to continue to travel to your state to hunt, and I don't think acting like adolescent girls is going to change the circumstances.

By the way, every time I travel to Wisconsin, I encounter large numbers of obnoxious, over-weight, too much cheese and bratwurst consuming human-like creatures that I find myself holding an overbearing disdain towards.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Joltin_Joe said:


> Unfortunately for you, the state doesn't give a &$#* about the quality of hunting; they are concerned with money.


There seems to be a change in the wind, what comes around goes around.
You'll see, one vote at a time.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> By the way, every time I travel to Wisconsin, I encounter large numbers of obnoxious, over-weight, too much cheese and bratwurst consuming human-like creatures that I find myself holding an overbearing disdain towards.


That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read on this site. Don't travel to WI then...


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow....I do believe we have sunk to an all time low.

You kids need to grow up.

This site USED to be about hunting.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> By the way, every time I travel to Wisconsin, I encounter large numbers of obnoxious, over-weight, too much cheese and bratwurst consuming human-like creatures that I find myself holding an overbearing disdain towards.
> 
> That has to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever read on this site. Don't travel to WI then...


I thought it would be obvious that I was trying to sound hypocritical.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wisconsin_mom said:


> The drive thru MN is hell


 "Have a beer" FAN humor.

Then drive around MN, I personally love MN, ND and WI! What the hell I love all 50 states, even the 30 or so I have yet to see!


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

The only 4 positive words were "cheese and bratwurst consuming", but you forgot "beer guzzling".
We did happen to take cheese, brats and hardrolls to ND with us. Real Sheboygan brats are a novelty to most people and they were eaten with gusto and much appreciated.
In return, we came back with 45 birds (pheasant, duck, goose) after 4 days of hunting. Not great, but within the legal limit. We were satisfied. Pix will be coming as soon as I can figure out how to post 'em.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

45 birds in 4 days of hunting is not great for 3 people? I'd say that's pretty good in a lot of other hunters books. Some people would give an arm and a leg to shoot that many birds in just 4 days of hunting. That averages to 15 birds a piece. I've hunted long 4 day weekends and sometimes have been lucky to get a shot, let alone 15 birds for myself. Hopefully you are more greatful than that and I took it the wrong way, than how you wrote that statement.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes, H20, we are very grateful... I was just overwhelmed by the pics from the posting "our nodak trip"...also, some potholes were froze and the drought issue affected the hunting...hubby has been hunting there for 8 years and has never been disappointed.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

yea i agree with deacon, MN isnt hell, its nice...alteast to me it is because theres good goose hunting.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Correction: Driving THRU MN is Hell
The intersection in Rogers near Cabella's was ill-planned. To have a 4 way stop sign at an intersection of fast food places and a truck stop took 45 minutes to get thru during lunch hour.
And coming from a town of 2000 without stoplights makes the by-pass around the Twin Cities look like the Minneapolis 500.
Please, I have NOTHING against the people or the land of MN.
As someone else said, every state is beautiful


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

traffic in some regions MN is quite hecktick, I know you didnt mean to critisize MN or Minnesotians, just try to be more careful the way you put it. I definitely agree with the goosemaster, Minnesota has some phonominal goose hunting!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sigh.

This posts problem is 2-fold.

1) The Thank You was loaded with pot stirring so of course it'll turn people off.

2) Some of the same people took the bait.

If anyone wants to stir the pot, do it in the Hot Topics, NOT HERE. And if you're tired of the same old......just ignore it and it will fall down the topic list.


----------

